# Applying Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

According to the DIAC website, we must meet some requirements at the time you apply for this visa:

Following are my comments in bracket along with requirement


you are under 45 years of age *[That's OK, I', 27]*
you have paid the correct visa application fee *[That's OK, I will pay the fees]*
you have lodged your application with the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre (ASPC) *[What does it mean? Does every have to lodge through Adelaide skilled processing center? What application it is referring to?]
*
you meet the English Language threshold *[That's OK, I am appearing IELTS this month, is trying to get 7 band]*
you have obtained a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation *[That's OK,I have received positive skill assessment from ACS]*
you meet the recent work experience requirement or have met the Australian study requirement in the six (6) months before lodging your application *[That's OK, I have been in the same designation for an year before applying visa]*

Please comment


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

farazfaheem said:


> According to the DIAC website, we must meet some requirements at the time you apply for this visa:
> 
> Following are my comments in bracket along with requirement
> 
> ...


What do you want to know?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

The only point I want to have comments on is I guess this 
> you have lodged your application with the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre (ASPC) [What does it mean? Does every have to lodge through Adelaide skilled processing center? What application it is referring to?]


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> The only point I want to have comments on is I guess this
> > you have lodged your application with the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre (ASPC) [What does it mean? Does every have to lodge through Adelaide skilled processing center? What application it is referring to?]


i think they want to know if u have applied before this application, may be for another visa.

Not applying online?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> i think they want to know if u have applied before this application, may be for another visa.
> 
> Not applying online?


I am applying online. I dont think this requires in online application does it?.. 

Also one more thing to ask, is credit card option allowed to pay the visa fees in Pakistan. I find a DIAC link which states that only bank draft is allowed in pakistan. I hope this is old information.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> I am applying online. I dont think this requires in online application does it?..
> 
> Also one more thing to ask, is credit card option allowed to pay the visa fees in Pakistan. I find a DIAC link which states that only bank draft is allowed in pakistan. I hope this is old information.


for online you have to pay through credit card, do u have the card to pay this much amount?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> for online you have to pay through credit card, do u have the card to pay this much amount?


Yes, I pay through my friends card. 

That's good to hear they accept card 

thanks


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

The Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre (ASPC) is where you apply for your GSM visa.

I don't know why they have asked such a question though :O


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

You dont have to worry about that 

"
There are two locations where General Skilled Migration visa applications are processed: Adelaide and Brisbane. The department will automatically direct the application to the appropriate processing centre.

If you lodged an online application for one of the following subclasses it will be processed at the Brisbane Skilled Processing Centre.

Skilled - Independent (subclass 885)
Skilled - Sponsored (subclass 886)
Skilled - Regional (subclass 887)
Skilled - Graduate (subclass 485)
Skilled - Regional Sponsored (subclass 487)

All other applications will be processed at the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre."


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Samaraweera 



samaraweera said:


> You dont have to worry about that
> 
> "
> There are two locations where General Skilled Migration visa applications are processed: Adelaide and Brisbane. The department will automatically direct the application to the appropriate processing centre.
> ...


----------

